# مسجد السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها بطرابلس/ ليبيا



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

مشروع تصميم مسجد السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها

مسجد السيدة عائشة" رضي الله عنها" سيقع تنفيذه بإذن الله بمنطقة السراج بمدينة طرابلس- ليبيا، 

مرافق المسجد/
يضم مسجد السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها، بيت الصلاة وصحن المسجد ومدرسة قرآنية وصالة متعددة الأغراض وبيت للقيّم على المسجد وحجرة الإمام مع مرافقها الخدمية ومجموعة محلات تجارية، 

أخذت الاعتبارات التالية في تصميم المسجد/

الفصل بين حركتي دخول الرجال والنساء، حيث يتم دخول الرجال من أقصى الطرف الأيمن للمسجد وتدخل النساء من أقصى الطرف الأيسر حيث يتم الوصول إلى الدور الأول من خلال السلالم الموجودة في منارة المسجد. مع توفير ميضأة ودورات مياه لكل منهم. 
المعايير التخطيطية للمساجد بصفة عامة وخصوصا في مدينة طرابلس. 
فصل الميضأة ودورات المياه عن صحن المسجد.
استثمار العناصر المعمارية والمفردات المحلية لعمارة مدينة طرابلس.


وهذه بعض المناظير للمسجد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

*يتبع*

وهذه مجموعة مناظير أخرى للمسجد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 مايو 2007)

*يتبع*

وهذه المجموعة الأخيرة لمناظير المسجد


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 مايو 2007)

التصميم يبدو متميز ولكن الصور صغيرة جدا
نطمع في صور أكبر وأكثر اخونا جمال
فامشروع جدير بالاحتفاظ به وقراءته جيدا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (30 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز جمال
المشروع جميل ويعكس فلسفة عمرانية راقية من خلال العناصر المستخدمة في الواجهات 
واعتقد بان الصورة كانت ستكتمل لو كان هنالك مساقط افقية توضح الحركة الداخلية والعلاقة بين العناصر 
طبعا الصور صغيرة اتمنى ان يتم تكبيرها


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (31 مايو 2007)

الأخوين العزيزين، د. أحمد حسني رضوان وم. حسام عبدالله
بداية اشكر لكم مشاركتكم.... أما فيما يتعلق بالصور فقد وجدت صعوبة بالغة في تنزيل المشاريع على الموقع، وكانت كل المحاولات تواجه بالرفض الآلي حتى قمت بتصغيرها إلى الحجم المطلوب. أما فيما يتعلق بالخرائط المعمارية فقد حاولت تنزيل ملف الأوتوكاد، ولم تفلح المحاولة فقمت بضغط الملف ببرنامح win rar المتوفر عندي فلم يقبل... لقد احتاج الأمر مني يوما كاملا من العناد والإصرار على تنزيل الصور هنا وفي موضوع الإسكان الاقتصادي. حيث حصلت هناك بعض الأخضاء في التنزيل الأول ثم كررت المحاولة وحتى هذه اللحظة لم اتلق أي تعليق حول وضوح الصور من عدمها.

فإذا كان لديكم حل لهذه المعضلة، فستكون المكافأة مشاريع أخرى.

رجاء خاص يا دكتور أحمد بإعتبارك أحد المشرفين على الموقع، أن تقوم بحدف المشاركة الأولى لي الموجودة في موضوع الإسكان الاقتصادي... والتي قمت فيها بمحاولة تنزيل مجموعة صور ولم تنجح النتيجة، لأني لاحظت أن هناك عدد لا بأس به يدخل ولا يجد شئ فيعتقد أن جميع الصور بنفس الحالة.


----------



## كريم العاني (31 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي جمال وشكرا لمجهودك في ارسال الموضوع المتميز يا متميز


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 مايو 2007)

الاخ جمال
الصور اوضح الان
لي تعليق بسيط علي التصميم وهو ارتفاع كثافة البناء علي قطعة الارض الي حد ما وهو ما جعل التعامل البصري مع المسجد اقل مما ينبغي


----------



## hassandiab (31 مايو 2007)

thank for u


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا استاذ جمال على جهدك بتقديم هذه الصور
وهي اضحة في المظهر ويمكن تصور المساقط الافقية لها خاصة وانك شرحت الطريقة العامة وكيفية توزيع الفضاءات
كل ماكنت انوي قوله ان المسجد ربط في شكله العمارة التراثية وعمارة الوقت الحاضر بوجود الفناءات وتدوير الشكل ودمج الاشكال ببعضها الا اني اتصور انه ضعيف نوعا ما في الجهة اليسرى العليا حيث كسرت الشكل دون اي داعي فضعفت في تكوينها كان ممكن ان تكون بكتلة واحدة في الجزء الايسر وتكون بمثابة قاعدة قوية تسند الشكل العام.
وشكرا لك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يونيو 2007)

أولا/ الشكر العميق لأخي العزيز أبو صالح على قيامه بأعباء تصحيح وضع الصور بحيث أصبحت مقروءة للجميع... بارك الله فيك وفي كل المشرفين على هذا الملتقى.

وثانيا/ تقديري لكل المشاركين وتعليقاتهم المتميزة ولهم علي حق الرد أولا بأول/

أخي العزيز/ كريم العاني، أكرمك الله وبارك فيك وسدد خطاك.

د. أحمد رضوان/ أشكر اهتمامك وحرصك على حل مشكلة وضوح الصور، والذي سبب لي ضيق شديد لأنه أفسد علي مشاركتي الأولى في عرض المشاريع الخاصة في موضوع الإسكان الإقتصادي وهذا المشروع.
أما فيما يتعلق بكثافة البناء، فهي راجعة لكثرة متطلبات مالك المشروع الذي أراد أن يحقق أكبر قدر من الخدمات في أقل مساحة ممكنة. والرفض يعني سحب المشروع. ومع ذلك فقد حرصت على توفير أكبر مساحة مفتوحة من خلال تشكيل مجموعة الممرات التي تشبه أزقة وشوارع المدن الإسلامية القديمة، كذلك لا ننسى أن تكاثف المباني وترابطها مع بعضها هو جزء من تركيبة المدينة الإسلامية وهو ما حرصت على تحقيقه في هذا المشروع، هذا التكاتف والتلاصق الذي يحقق الحميمية والحماية من المؤثرات البيئية.... كما أن للحرص على توجيه بيت الصلاة إلى القبلة الأثر الأكبر في فقدان جزء كبير من مساحة الأرض كان من الممكن أن يساهم في إحداث شئ من التوسعة دون الإخلال بالفكرة الأساسية المبنية على تكاثف المباني وترابطها.

الشكر والتقدير لك أخي الكريم حسن دياب.

أختنا الكريمة/ ساهرة العمارة
بالنسبة لدمج الأصالة بالمعاصرة في تصميم المباني الجديدة، فأنا من أنصار توفير جميع المتطلبات الضرورية التي يحتاجها إنسان هذا العصر بما في ذلك إدخال التقنيات الحديثة للمباني متى استدعت الضرورة أو سنحت الفرصة والإمكانيات، وفي المقابل اتمسك بشدة بالطراز المعماري الإسلامي المحلي والمعالجات التخطيطية للمسقط الأفقي التقليدي والتي جاءت لتحقق متطلبات اجتماعية ومناخية، وذلك لأنها نتاج تراكم تجارب وخبرات الأولين والتي لا يمكن تجاوزها فقط لمجرد أننا نريد التجديد... فالتجديد حاصل وهو دائما يكون في الفروع أما الجذور فلا ينبغي التلاعب بها لأنها تمثل صلب الشخصية المعمارية.
ويمكن أن نقيس ذلك على إنسان أراد أن يطور نفسه ويسمو بها ويرتقي لأعلى مراتب التحضر، فنهل من كل العلوم والآداب وحقق كل اسباب الرفاهية والراحة له ولعائلته، ولكنه في جميع الأحوال لا يستطيع أن يغير من شكله سواء كان هذا الشكل يتعلق بملامحه العربية مثلا أو لون بشرته، ومن فعلوا ذلك هم عرضة للسخرية والاستهجان والنقد... فهناك أشياء قابلة للتغيير وأشياء لا تقبل ذلك.

إذا كنت تقصدين بالكتلة الموجودة خلف المبنى على جهة اليسار بالنسبة للواجهة المطلة على الشارع، فهي صالة متعددة الأغراض، حرصت على أن تأخذ الشكل المستطيل حتى يمكن استغلالها بصورة أفضل وتركت الحائط المائل خارج المبنى ليشكل مساحة خضراء مفتوحة، والمستعمل للمبنى لن يشعر بها لأنه لا يراها من أعلى كما نراها نحن في الخرائط المعمارية 
أما بالنسبة للكتلة جهة اليمين على واجهة المبنى وعلى اليسار بالنسبة لمنظور عين الطائر الذي يوضح الموقع العام فهي بيت القيّم على المسجد وهو مبنى من دورين.

أجدد تقديري للجميع على مشاركتهم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (1 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز جمال
اشكر لك اهتمامك بتوضيح وجهة النظر، وطبعا انت محق فيما ذكرت ، 
اما بالنسبة لحل مشكلة الصور فاعتقد ان الاخ ابو صالح هو من قام بحلها وانا لم افعل شيء في هذا وليس لي اي دور في حل المشكلة....
فلنوجه للاخ ابوصالح الشكر علي مجهوداته في حل المشكلة


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 يونيو 2007)

الشكر لك د. تخطيط على المرور، ولكني تمنيت أن أستأنس برأيك في هذا التوجه في التصميم والمعتمد على استعارة العناصر والمعالجات التقليدية للعمارة المحلية في عمارتنا المعاصرة.... والاكتفاء بتحقيق المتطلبات الوظيفية واستعمال المواد الجديدة والتقنيات المعاصرة في البناء... فرأيك ورأي باقي الزملاء لن ينزع للود قضية مهما أشتد في النقد، لأنه يمثل بالنسبة لي قراءة خارجية لجوانب قد أكون غافلا عنها، وربما تفيدني كثيرا في إجراء بعض التعديلات قبل الشروع في تنفيذ هذا المسجد.


----------



## onda (14 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## mgs_2020 (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا جداا


----------



## mgs_2020 (14 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيزالف شكر أخي العزيزالف شكر أخي العزيزالف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## mgs_2020 (14 يوليو 2007)

عمل رائع جدا جدا ويستحق الاحترام والتقدير
عمل رائع جدا جدا ويستحق الاحترام والتقدير
عمل رائع جدا جدا ويستحق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## اساسي (14 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود 
لكن لي ملاحظه على المأذنه حيث ان ارتفاعها منخفض وشكلها المعماري لا توحي بدلالتها للمسجد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك onda على مشاركتك.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

mgs_2020
بارك الله فيك ولك مني عميق التقدير والتحية.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

أساسي
أشكر لك مشاركتك ومساهمتك في إثراء الموضوع... 
فيما يخص المأذنة والتي مسقطها الأفقي مربع طول ضلعه 5 أمتار وأرتفاعها يصل إلى أكثر من 20 متر وهو ارتفاع لا بأس به ولكن النسبة والتناسب بين طول الضلع والارتفاع يعطي الإحساس بأنها قصيرة. وقد تم استغلال المأذنة لتكون بئر السلم المؤدي إلى الدور العلوي للمسجد حيث مصلى النساء. وفي الجزء الأخير منها تم وضع خزان المياه التي تغذي المسجد. وتمثل المأذنة المربعة نموذج المآذن المنتشرة في المغرب العربي ومن ضمنها ليبيا، وقد تم اختيارها على هذا الشكل في إطار إحياء الطراز المعماري المحلي للمساجد والذي بدأ يندثر.


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (14 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيزي جمال 
اشكرك على المجهود المتميز وهدا ان دل يدل على روعة التصميم وجمل الفكره المعماريه الرائعه 
وافقك الله اخى جمال وان تعقدم لن مزيد من الابتكرات


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedarchitect2005 (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ جمال المحترم 
المشروع جميل ويعبر عن عمارة المغرب العربي من حيث تصميم المأذنة والتعامل مع الفتحات ,كان ودي اعرف المواد المستخدمة وطبيعة المكان المصمم فيه هل هو مكان تراثي ام معاصروهل هناك معالم مميزة في الطراز المعماري للابنية المجاورة 

المدرس المساعد
أحمد عبدالعالي رشيد
الجامعة التكنلوجية/بغداد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

الأخ العزيز/ حاتم خليفة بن علي 
أشكر لك مشاركتك وكلماتك القيمة... لك مني فائق التقدير والاحترام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

أخي العزيز/ وم. محمد الكسواني
أشكر لك مشاركتك وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فتاة ليبيا (14 يوليو 2007)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس علي التصميم . بس هذا التصميم انت الي درته يا بشمهندس ياريت ترد لانه فعلا جميل و متقن.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

الأستاذ الكريم/ أحمد عبد العالي رشيد
سرني جدا مشاركتك وتفعيلك للموضوع... أما فيما يتعلق بالمواد المستخدمة في بناء المسجد فهي الخرسانة والطوب الإسمنتي لأنهما المادتين المتوفرتين حاليا ولا توجد أي بدائل في الوقت الحاضر رغم بعض الجهود للتعاطي مع مواد بيئية أكثر ملائمة.
أما فيما يتعلق بموقع المشروع فهو يقع في أحد الضواحي الجديدة لمدينة طرابلس والتي لا تحمل أي قيمة تخطيطية أو معمارية، وقد وقع اختيار المالك للمشروع علينا من قبيل الصدفة، وكانت الفرصة بالنسبة لنا لتقديم حل معماري من حيث توزيع الوظائف ومن حيث مراعاة الطراز المعماري المحلي للمساجد، حيث ساد بناء المساجد العشوائية التي لا تأخذ في اعتبارها أي شئ أكثر من تلبية حاجة منطقة ما لمسجد، مما ساعد على انتشار نمط معماري منفر ومسئ لقيمة المساجد. لهذا كانت هذه المحاولة لإعادة الاعتبار للمسجد كفراغ وظيفي وطراز معماري محلي.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2007)

فتاة ليبيا، لك مني تحية طيبة
نعم هذا المشروع من تصميمي" فكرة المشروع، التوزيع الوظيفي، الواجهات، اختيار الطراز المعماري والتفاصيل" وقد تولى م. أشرف فرحات عمل 3d وتولى م. عزت خيري الرسومات التنفيذية.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (16 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم جمال الهمالي اللافي...
مشروع رائع حقا ...مدروس بعناية ..يكفي انني عندما انظر الي كتله اشعر بالراحة .
..هذا الاحساس ينتابني بمجرد النظر اليه ... ويشعرني ان وراء هذا كله يد فنان وقلب انسان محب للعمارة والعمران ...بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله العظيم ...


واسمح لي اخي الكريم ان اعيد رفع بعض صور المشروع بشيء من التكبير ..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 يوليو 2007)

أخي العزيز/ عاشق حب رسول الله
بداية أشكر لك هذه الكلمات الطيبة الرقيقة المعبرة عن روح محب في الله، كما أشكر لك اهتمامك بتكبير الصور وهو دليل كرم وحسن خلق واهتمام.

كما اعتذر لك عن التأخير في الرد لإنشغالي خلال الفترة الأخيرة بالإعداد لمحاضرتي السنوية ضمن برنامج الموسم الثقافي الذي يشرف عليه سابقا مشروع تنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة بإطرابلس والذي تحول أخيرا إلى جهاز إدارة المدن التاريخية. حيث تم ذلك بعون الله وتوفيقه يوم الثلاثاء الماضي الموافق 17.7.2007 وكانت المحاضرة تحت عنوان" جماليات المكان... قراءة في صور مختارة من عمارة البحر الأبيض المتوسط".

أكرر شكري العميق لك ولكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا المشروع بملاحظاته وتوجيهاته.


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

حلو كتير، تقسيمة المبنى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة أسماء نمر.


----------



## م-البريهي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام، أخي الكريم/ م. البريهي

لقد قمت بإعادة رفع موضوع قديم إلى الصفحة الأولى دون إضافة أي تعليق... نحب أن نعرف وجهة نظرك وملاحظاتك حول هذا التصميم. ورأيك يهمنا جميعا هنا.


----------



## سهام معمر (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارى ان هذا الموضوع تم إدراجه منذ سنتين تقريبا و هو مشروع رائع و عليه هل يمكن , سيدي جمال الهيمالي اللافي أن تدرج الصور الحقيقية للمسجد إذا تم إنجازه فعلا.


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أختي الكريمة م. سهام على هذا التعليق

بالنسبة للموضوع فهو فعلا قديم، إلاّ أن أخونا م. البريهي وهو عضو جديد، نبشّ عنه ورفعه دون أي تعليق يضيف شيئا جديدا.

وفيما يتعلق بتنفيذ المسجد، فمنذ أن قام صاحبه- الذي يمثل العائلة المتبرعة بتنفيذ المبنى - باستلام الخرائط التنفيذية وسرقة أتعاب المهندسين- رغم أنها كانت مبالغ رمزية، الهدف منها تحسيس المالك بقيمة الجهد المبذول- فقد صرفت النظر بعدها عن تتبع أخباره وإلى أين وصل، وهل تم تنفيذ المبنى نفسه أم قام المعني باستجلاب خرائط أخرى؟ وخصوصا أن المنطقة التي سيقام فيها المسجد( منطقة السراج) بعيدة جدا عن مقر إقامتي.

ما يحيرني في الموضوع، ولا يزال يشغل تفكيري، ولم أجد له إجابة شافية حتى الآن هو: كيف يقوم شخص ببناء مسجد وفي الوقت نفسه يعتمد في تنفيذه على سرقة جهود الآخرين... فهل يا ترى الهدف من بنائه هو التقرب إلى الله، أم البحث عن الشهرة السمعة؟ 

لست أدري، كيف يفكر أمثال هؤلاء، وما الذي يسعون لتحقيقه.

نسأل الله العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة​


----------



## سهام معمر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مع الأسف هناك العديد من أمثال هذا المقاول او بالأحرى صاحب المشروع الذي يهمهم الشهرة ليس إلا و هذا ما نسميه بالرياء و العياذ بالله , أما انت و فريق عملك فأجركم على الله .


----------



## نجم التميز (17 ديسمبر 2009)

...


----------



## نجم التميز (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تصميم المشروع رائع وجميل:14: 
اتمنى ان تخبرنا بإسم المصصم ان امكن ذلك.
دعني اوضح رأيي اخي الكريم بعد اذنك
:63:
وانا انظر الي التصميم اخي العزيز رأيت اصالة الماضي وجماله ، ورونق الحاضر وفنونه..انه مزج جميل بين عهدين .

الامر اللافت في التصميم شكل المأذنة ، حيث اني رأيت مسجدا في تلمسان تشبه مأذنته القلعة وتشبه هذه كثيرا ، ربما جال في ذهن المصمم وضع لمسة من التراث في التصميم ، حيث يتبين للناظر اليها انه يعيش في عصرين ويضفي رهبه علي المكان.
لكني لم اعتد هذا النوع من التصميم ربما لاني من المشرق العربي ، وهذا لا يقلل بالطبع من العمل ، وخاصة مع تعدد القباب ، وجمال التصميم في مراعاه المعايير التخطيطية للمساجد وربطها بموقع وموضع التنفيذ .:75:​


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*اجمل شيء في المشروع انة باسم السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها*


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، نجم التميز، على هذه الملاحظات القيمة، هذا النوع من المآذن المربعة الشكل ينتشر في ربوع المغرب العربي بأكمله ( ليبيا، تونس، الجزائر، المغرب، موريتانيا). 

وقد قمت من وحي إعادة إحياء العمارة المحلية التي تتميز بها منطقة الساحل في ليبيا، باستخدام كل العناصر والمفردات المحلية التي تميز عمارة مدينة طرابلس وضواحيها في تصميم هذا المسجد.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم، مهندس معماري وائل

يبدو من مشاركتك أنه لم يعجبك في المسجد غير اسمه... تمنيت لو سمعت وجهة نظرك حول هذا التصميم، فاختلاف الرأي لا ينزع للود قضية، كما أنني أهتم أكثر بالملاحظات السلبية على المشروع، فهي التي تمكنني من تطوير العمل وتلمس مكامن الضعف فيه.

والمؤمن مرآة أخيه.​


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز جمال اهم الملاحظات التي لدي هي كالتالي:
تغطية المسجد بالقباب التسع لوكانت قبة واحدة كبيرة لكانت افضل.
المئذنة لوكانت انحف لكانت افضل.
وشكرا على هذا التصميم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم، مهندس معماري وائل، على هذه الملاحظات، وسأقوم في فترة قادمة بإعادة صياغة وتعديل للمشروع، وسأقوم بتجربة تطبيق ملاحظاتك عليه، وفي حالة إعطاء نتائج أفضل، فسأكون مدينا لك بهذه الملاحظات القيمة.​


----------



## jankeez (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الكتلة و اللغة المعمارية لاتدل على الوضيفة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 ديسمبر 2009)

لا أتفق معك أخي جنكيز فيما ذهبت إليه... وأتمنى أن لا تكون من اللذين يشطحون بعيدا في أفكارهم ومعتقداتهم... كما يبدو أنك لم تشاهد المساجد الليبية إطلاقا. وأعذرك إذا كنت غير ليبي.


----------



## وردةالحياة (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم,,التصميم رائع واحلي مافيه انه محافظ علي البساطه ولاكن باتقان في التفاصيل ^_^
بااااارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله يأتي يوم نصلي فيه


----------



## روعه (23 مارس 2010)

شاكره الك مهندس على الصور والمواضيع 
ياريت اذا في مجال بدي اعرف طريقه حساب لمسجد يسع حوال 100 او 150 شخص
كيف ممكن تكون المساحه الكليه اله بكون ممنونه الك


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## eng/sara (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## الزقورة السومرية (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عمل جميل ولكن الصور بحاجة الى توضيح


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 مارس 2010)

الأخ محمد 2009. الأخوات وردة الحياة، روعة، م. سارة والزقورة السومرية، أشكر لكم مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم الداعمة.

كما أن ملاحظاتكم محل اعتبار وسيؤخذ بها في القريب.


----------



## راند7 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أعجبني التصميم كثيرا وبالذات فكرة المائذة المربعة ولكن ممكن تكون أرشق من وجهة نظري ووفقك الله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكر لك أختي الكريمة راند 7 مرورك على الموضوع، وبالنسبة لي تعودت كل فترة على المرور على مشاريعي القديمة ومحاولة البحث عن أوجه القصور فيها ومعالجتها، وستكون ملاحظتك بالنسبة لحجم المأذنة وأبعادها في ( مسجد السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها) محل اعتبار هي والكثير من ملاحظات الزملاء.


----------



## ابن البلد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
جزاك الله خيرا
أسلوب فيه عراقة من جهة ........من جهة أخرى استغلال زائد عن الحاجة للأرض
بمعنى كثافة بنيان كما ألمح بعض الأخوة في بداية الردود وبداية الموضوع
وهذا ليس عيبا بل هو تعبير عن صغر لمساحة الموقع 
صحن الجامع صغير نسبيا مع أنني شخصيا أحب صحون الجوامع ......


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم إبن البلد، على هذه الملاحظات، كثافة البناء تتعلق بكثرة المطاليب بالمقارنة مع مساحة الموقع، وهي في نفس الوقت رغبة تصميمية في التأكيد على نظام الكتل المتراصة واستثماره وظيفيا وجماليا.


----------



## يمامة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شيء رائع ادامكم الله ولكم الشكر الكثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

